# Ryley's Run Slideshow



## Tucker's Mom (Jun 25, 2007)

These are great! I believe my Tucker is image number 0213.

I still think your image of the disc dog in flight is my favorite!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm-a thinkin' that the picture of Tucker just moved to the top of my list!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I think the photo's are great Steve.... Looks like everyone had a great time....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Very nice, Steve! I see the photographer offers the photos for sale, too!!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow!!! Fantastic photos!!!!! Thank you for sharing!!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That is a great collection of pictures.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

how cool! looks like you had a great time too!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great photos Steve. And here I was thinking we had all the good looking dogs on the Right coast :doh::doh::doh: With two fantastic Ryley's Runs this year I see this thing expanding at alarming rate. Just look at the happy dog and human faces in those pictures and you can see the heart behind the whole thing.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

There are some very good pictures in this show. Some of the expressions on both the dogs and the people are priceless!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Great photos Steve. I love some of the dog's expressions. Just adorable. I agree with Rob. I think the two runs bi-coastal is going to set off something wonderful at an alarming rate also and with other events being done by Ryleys Run this year, will just add more to it. We all know what our goal is and we are gaining speed. Thanks for sharing the photos Steve. They were great.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Gorgeous photos Steve!

My favorite one is the pic of the older goldie sitting with the little girl..if that doesn't sum up all the best qualities of the breed...


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pics! Thanks so much for sharing them with us!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now that was some GReat pictures.

Hooch


----------

